# Marc Spagnuolo e-mail address



## ivanjaen (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello 

I need to ask some questions to the Woodwisperer about his shop PVC dust collection duct but cannot find his e-mail address. Can anyone provide me it? Thanks.

Ivan

:wallbash:


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

Marc has a 'Contact' section on his site. I'm guessing you could get ahold of him there.


----------



## ivanjaen (Jul 6, 2008)

I don´t understand how I missed it! Thank you Andrew. :clap:


----------

